
Facebook pivots into Stories - gamesurgeon
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/28/storybook/
======
_archon_
I keep in touch with a group of friends via FB's Messenger app. Recently,
several posts on the chat would have greyed-out boxes on them with an "add to
story" button on them. While I understand that FB's looking to centralize and
capitalize on what and how people communicate, I'd love the option to turn
some of this more intrusive stuff off.

No, I don't want to put the contents of my chat into an FB post. If I did, I
would copy and paste them into an FB post. To some degree, these changes
degrade Messenger's usefulness as a chat app. I want to see content, not
buttons begging me to become content.

